# Dinge in Rauch auflösen und wegewehen lassen?



## Acidflash (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in After Effects nen Text oder ein Bild in Rauch auflösen und wie von einem kleinem Windzug wegwehen lassen. Habe dazu auch schonmal vor einiger Zeit nen Tutorial zu gesehen, finde es jedoch leider nicht mehr wieder. Denke mal das es mit Partikelsimulation möglich wäre jedoch habe ich davon absolut keine Ahnung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## goela (7. Oktober 2005)

Meinst Du sowas wie das  hier?


----------



## Acidflash (7. Oktober 2005)

Nein leider nicht, dies sieht noch zu unrealistisch aus. Der Text oder das Bild soll sich langsam in so eine art Zigarrettenqualm verwandeln und dann wegwehen.


----------



## Acidflash (11. Oktober 2005)

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Nico (11. Oktober 2005)

Wie wär´s hiermit


----------



## Acidflash (11. Oktober 2005)

zwar immernoch nicht das was ich meine aber schon nahe dran. Leider auf english, nun gut Googletranslator würde helfen, jedoch fehlen dann immernoch die benötigten Plugins. Also das müsste sich doch auch mit bordmittel realisieren lassen können, oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------

